# rack of 15 boxes and four other boxes leeds west yorkshire



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i have a rack of 15 boxes and four other boxes some used some not,will swop for mice or multis or will sell can add a trio in each box if needed of various mice leeds west yorkshire


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome cages (bump)


----------

